# Kernel Panic: "Tried to kill init!"

## FcukThisGame

I just got done doing some work on my gentoo install via chroot (xorg-server, nvidia-drivers, splashutils, and the kernel options thereof). After replacing the kernel and rebooting, I get a weird error. I googled it and didn't find a specific error similar to mine. The text proceding the kernel panic line was two or three lines of hex code (e.g. 0F AE 24 5C 93 0X, for about two lines)

What confuses me, is that the same error occurs with my old genkernel'd kernel, which previously worked.

Here's my basic info:

```
brewer-laptop / # uname -a

Linux brewer-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

brewer-laptop / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-9-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-9-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Jan 2009 19:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fbcondecor fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv4 ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

*significant section of grub.conf*

title      Gentoo 2008.0 x64 (2.6.27-r7)

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /gentoo-011309 root=/dev/sdb8 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap 

savedefault

```

I've also tried booting without the video statement. I have a feeling this has something to do with installing uvesafb, but I'm not sure. 

Thanks in advance

----------

## FcukThisGame

Useful information:

when booting from grub as follows:

```
title           Gentoo 2008.0 x64 (2.6.27-r7)

root            (hd0,4)

kernel          /gentoo-011309 root=/dev/sdb8 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

savedefault
```

I get a long list of what looks like memory addresses, ending with: 

<many similar lines before>

[<ffffffff8020ce8f>] ? 0xffffffff8020ce8f

End trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22

My entire .config is here.

I'm going to remove the video statement and try to boot in again, brb.

----------

## FcukThisGame

I used the grub line without the video statement, and I did get the end trace, and the kernel panic message. I took a picture, because,well, I don't want to write out lines and lines of hex code.

I'll appreciate any direction in the matter. I believe it's related to MTRR but I really don't know how to fix this.

----------

## sundialsvc4

As you may know, the message "attempted to kill init" is really a serious mis-statement:  it is absolutely wrong, as a matter of fact!  The actual problem is: "init died!"

(The part that says "not syncing" simply means that the kernel was not in the middle of a disk I/O operation at the instant that this process died.  It doesn't have anything at all to do with the failure!)

init is the "magical process number-one" which is manually created by the kernel at startup.  All user-land processes descend from it, and it performs various privileged duties (such as, uhh.... "the reaping of all dead bodies") that the system cannot do without.  If this process ever "dies," for whatever reason, the kernel coughs up a piston and croaks.

Since init is "a fairly ordinary process," despite its very-special status, there are many reasons why it might die.  So, there's really no "one size fits all" way to describe this problem, nor to solve it.  "init can die for any reason that any user-land process might die."  But... the system cannot tolerate this process dying.

----------

## x22

The reason for init's death is probably somewhere above the final message (the hex numbers belong to the error report). Unfortunately the important part is not visible and scrolling (shift-PgUp/shift-PgDown) may not work after kernel panic.

----------

